# coilovers



## deshawn05 (Jan 17, 2006)

whats up does anybody have detailed instructions on coilover installation on a 1993 - 1997 altima


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What brand of coilovers are they?

Troy


----------



## deshawn05 (Jan 17, 2006)

KA24Tech said:


> What brand of coilovers are they?
> 
> Troy


I dont know exactly but i they' re jdm, bought them from ebay. But it only has 2 of the perches, and they told me that my setup only needs 2. Seems easy enough to install but id feel more confident having better instructions.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

deshawn05 said:


> I dont know exactly but i they' re jdm, bought them from ebay. But it only has 2 of the perches, and they told me that my setup only needs 2. Seems easy enough to install but id feel more confident having better instructions.


I guess you are a little gullible, ebay sellers call everything JDM.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Yah, it probably is more like CDM (Chinese Domestic Market). I still am not sure what to tell you about install instructions, other than make sure that they fit over your strut body.

Troy


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

wow! dude i brought those and wow the ride sucks! might as well get GC our else a set of D2 or spring


----------

